# P95DC Dissasembly Problem



## PiTRiFF (Nov 1, 2008)

I just purchased a P95DC used and decided to field strip it. After removing the slide stop the next step is to push forward and remove the entire slide assembly. The problem is that the slide will not come off. Im not sure if I am doing it wrong but I dont think I am. Has anyone else had a hard time with this


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you watched any of the videos showing the disassembly process?

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLL_en&q=p95dc+disassembly

-Jeff-


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Did you drop the mag first?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

You'll need to reach inside the breech, and push the ejector forward to remove the slide I believe.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

yea same as the P94 drop the mag lock the action open, reach in push down on the little black metal bar it should lock in the down position, pull the pin and the slide should come right off


----------



## PiTRiFF (Nov 1, 2008)

I got it.  There is a metal clip inside that is supposed to move freely. It was stuck do to being dirty. After removing the pin I pushed that down and out of the way and the slide came off just fine. The gun was filthy! I cleaned and oiled it and after that the problem went away.

thanks for the help.


----------

